# Wanted: Review of Wilson DX2 Soft balls



## mikeyh (Mar 11, 2009)

I have been reading a lot of you guys use these balls and wondering what sort of feedback you have on them?

I am looking for a new ball to use which is a good compromise between price and performance. I have used most golf balls in my time but have never really stuck with one. I like the Taylormade Burner for its flight and length but no real stop on the greens. I also like the Pro V1x but again far too expensive.

Any comments appreciated.


----------



## HTL (Mar 11, 2009)

Itâ€™s a great ball. Has a big following on here, and you can get them at a great price when you but a few boxes. Also try out the PX3, it feels like butter off all clubs. Only reason I stopped using them was I wanted a harder ball and got the Srixon URC at a great price. 

Donâ€™t know ho you can play with those burner balls, I hate them. They move all over the place in the air and donâ€™t stop if you hit a green.


----------



## mikeyh (Mar 11, 2009)

Maybe thats why i lost all the burner balls so quickly!!! Ha ha

I just remember them giving a great ball flight at the time, low then rising, but i agree with the no stop, was frustrating.

Do the wilsons bite on the greens?


----------



## HTL (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh yes, They defo bite. 

Im using the Srixon URC at the the moment and love them, playing off 5 you need / deserve to be playing a premium ball.


----------



## mikeyh (Mar 11, 2009)

Yea i know unfortunately, with an upcoming wedding thats draining all my finances, i need a good compromise!


----------



## HTL (Mar 11, 2009)

How about picking up a few boxes of the old Nike Ones? Think you can get them for under Â£20 in a multi buy. Murph is using them at the moment and loving them. If not I reckon you pick up some Srixon URC.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 11, 2009)

Online golf are doing some ok deals 

http://www.onlinegolf.co.uk/MultiBuy/index.asp

or there are these

http://www.thegolfshoponline.co.uk/index.cfm?fuseaction=main.dspMultiProducts&productTypeId=29


----------



## golf_bug (Mar 13, 2009)

I used DX2s for a while - really good compromise between distance and feel, and quite durable. AT the time I was slicing a lot, so went for a harder ball to reduce spin.
As stated above, PX3s are also good, and I recall seeing them cheaper than DX2s.


----------



## RGDave (Mar 13, 2009)

I rate the Dx2, good compromise ball i.m.o.

I have some Px3 also, which are waiting for the nice weather....and less squidgy greens.

For me, they fill the gap between cheap balls and premium "spin/soft" balls. I have no complaints at all....I love em..


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 17, 2009)

I have been using Nike One Platinum for a while. It is a nice ball. I got mine for Â£20 a dozen. These are the last years model, but if they were good enough for Tiger, they are good enough for me.


----------



## slugger (Mar 17, 2009)

i used the dx2 when i first got my subscription to golf monthly and got a box of 12 for free. It performs great from tee to green, however i had two complaints with it. It scuffs up really easily and i couldn't get my head past the dimple design. I'm certain it works, it's just that my head wanted to see a more traditional looking ball down there... 

don't worry, it's me that's strange, not the ball! )

A very good ball, but i prefer the Nike One Platinums that i won in the review comp in December.


----------



## Redwood (Mar 25, 2009)

I might pick some of the DX's up tomorrow.  

Nevada Bobs in Liverpool Street are doing BOGOF for Â£19.99.  Good deal?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 25, 2009)

slugger

Its not you. I tried some over the winter and the shallower dimples and odd spacing do look weird


----------



## mikeyh (Mar 26, 2009)

Well i have had 3 rounds using the DX2s now and the jury is still out! I like the look of them and the feel off the putter but don't seem to get much reaction from them off the irons. Need to give them a couple more rounds.

I would say a they are a good compromise ball though. Might go back to trying Taylormade again. Anyone tried the TP Burner?


----------



## DelB (Mar 26, 2009)

Anyone tried the TP Burner?
		
Click to expand...

I played my first round with TP Burners yesterday and liked them a lot. I got a dozen free with my subscription for (ahem) Today's Golfer magazine a few months back and have been waiting for weather conditions to improve before giving them their first outing. I didn't score particularly well, but that was more down to the strong winds than anything else! My driving seemed to be slightly straighter than usual and I like the feel of the ball off the putter too.


----------



## Redwood (Mar 27, 2009)

Well, picked up 2 dozen DX2's from Nevada Bob's yesterday for Â£19.99, so I guess I'll be trying these out this weekend, and the weekend after, and the one after that!!


----------



## dangermouse (Mar 27, 2009)

Well i have had 3 rounds using the DX2s now and the jury is still out! I like the look of them and the feel off the putter but don't seem to get much reaction from them off the irons. Need to give them a couple more rounds.

I would say a they are a good compromise ball though. Might go back to trying Taylormade again. Anyone tried the TP Burner?
		
Click to expand...

I bought a pack last week to see if the fuss was worth it, and agree that they feel really good on the greens. No different to the various budget balls I have also been using up to the green, though. 

I did also pick up a couple of TM Burner balls, and they seemed rock-hard and unresponsive compared to the Wilsons.


----------



## Redwood (Mar 31, 2009)

I agree with the above comparisons between the wilsons and the Burner TP.  

I used to play the Burner TP, which gave decent distance but not much feel/control around the green.  The Wilsons offer the same distance (maybe slightly shorter) but better feel and control on short shots (100 yards in) and little chips around the green.  

Where they really excelled though was on putting.  These balls are so soft off the putter face it's increfible.  I'd say comparible with a Pro V1.


----------

